# elemente definitorii



## camelia81

Bună ziua,

Cum s-ar traduce in engleză urmatorul titlu:
"_elementele definitorii ale realizărilor ştiinţifice remarcabile"

_Multumesc.


----------



## farscape

Cred că titlul acesta trebuie tradus cu grijă pentru că o traducere directă:

- defining elements of remarcable scientific achievements

sună bombastic și pompos, adică rău, mai ales dacă e vorba de titlul unei lucrări științifice. Tu ce zici?

f.

PS. Te rog nu uita de romanian.typeit.org


----------



## camelia81

da, tocmai de asta intreb. mi se pare ca sunã a limbaj de lemn.


----------

